# Subpatrolman to Full Time



## DuctusExemplo (May 24, 2010)

If you are hired as a subpatrolman from a civil service test, and your department hires all of their full time officers from their subpatrolmen pool, do they have to follow civil service hiring practices? Or no, since you were technically already hired off of civil service? Thank you.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Don't know what a subpatrolman means. I am guessing you mean permanent intermittent. I would have to think that if your department is civil service then, when it's your turn to become full time, they will have to follow the civil service guide lines


----------



## DuctusExemplo (May 24, 2010)

Yes, it is permanent intermittent. Thank you for the response.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

You are welcome.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

and attend the full time acedemy......................


----------

